# Vintage shots from days gone by!



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2016)

You can spend hours on this Site!!!!!!!!! Over 3,500 pages of photos!!!
.
*CLICK HERE*


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 4, 2016)

"Miss Infra-Red Paint Job" ?!? WTH?!? LOL!

Thanks, Ken - great pics!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2016)

Excellent site, Ken. :sentimental:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2016)

Enjoy....I have it bookmarked and return to it a lot!!!! I bookmark where I left off and delete the previous bookmark..


----------



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2016)

Neat photos.  It is a shame they don't have captions.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks Ken.   Takes me back.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2016)

Neat pics there Ken!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 31, 2016)

Glad you all are enjoying them..


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 26489
> 
> 
> "Miss Infra-Red Paint Job" ?!? WTH?!? LOL!
> ...



Better than "Miss Body and Fender," I think.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2016)

Ruskin Falls, B.C. 1958, my first dog, Laddie.


----------

